# netzteil corsair vs 550 preis/leistung gut?



## caramelo (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Baue mir gerade einen pc zusammen

Fx 6300 +r9 280 gespeist von Corsair VS 550
VS Seriesâ„¢ VS550 â€” 550 Watt Power Supply

Bestellt habe ich schon, aber irgendwie ist mir jetzt doch mulmig ein
Netzteil für unter 40 € 
Aber corsair wird ja keinen murks verkaufen. 

Ich erwarte nicht viel nur das es 3-5 Jahre durchhält ohne das board zu brutzeln 

Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil? 

Lg


----------



## Legacyy (28. Dezember 2014)

Das Ding ist Müll.
Wie sieht denn der komplette PC aus und was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich schon, aber irgendwie ist mir jetzt doch mulmig ein
> Netzteil für unter 40 €


Ja und genau das ist immer so.

Merke: Für 40€ kannst nur ein 40€ Netzteil bekommen. 
Bei den Kosten sind alle Hersteller auf einem Niveau, da kann keiner ein besonders gutes Angebot bringen, da die Kosten für die benötigten Komponenten das ganze vorgeben!
Bei einem 550W Netzteil für 40€ musst du an einigen Punkten sehr stark sparen, um diesen Preis zu ermöglichen. Und das geht gewaltig auf die Qualität...



caramelo schrieb:


> Aber corsair wird ja keinen murks verkaufen.


Doch, werden sie, wenns denen einen Vorteil verschafft bzw Geld einbringt. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Hersteller, die hier sehr stark auf Qualität achten...

Siehe Corsair RM Serie oder diverse andere Teile, bei denen 8pin Sicherungschips wie der Weltrend WT7510 oder 7502 verwendet werden. Diese Teile sind der absolute Schrott, da die +12V Leitung nicht wirklich gut abgesichert ist...


----------



## Birbus (28. Dezember 2014)

Doch Corsair verkauft murks und bauen darauf das jeder denk "die verkaufen keinen murks, weil es steht ja corsair drauf  "
Technisch wirklich mit mit billigsten caps etc.
Solltest du wieder zurückschicken und dir was ordentliches kaufen am Netzteil sollte man sich nicht totsparen !


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil?



Der übliche CWT Schinken.
Allerdings mit SusCon und Aishi Caps sekundär was schon echt unschön ist. Die Dinger knallen dir wahrscheinlich eher durch bevor der billige Lüfter kaputt geht.

tut dir also einen Gefallen und schick das Netzteil wieder zurück und kauf dir was anständiges.


----------



## mgiceman311 (28. Dezember 2014)

genau kauf die echt ein ordentliches NT...wurde auch eines besseren belehrt umstieg vom Tagan TG BZ zum --->be quiet Straight Power...und bin absolut begeistert und da ich für das alte Tagan noch fast die hälfte bekommen habe, was mein Straight gekostet hat...top...nix bereut..

am NT sollte man wirklich nicht sparen, sonst kann es passieren, das die teuer gekaufte Hardware, vorher das zeitliche segnet, bevor es überhaupt fröhlich wurde...


----------



## Pu244 (28. Dezember 2014)

Das Marketig von Corsair ist ja schon fast bösartig, lustig allerdings 550W kontinuierliche Leistung und "home or office system with lower power demand", da wußte die Linke Hand nicht was die Rechte geschrieben hat. Auch toll die Werbung für Single Rail...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Merke: Für 40€ kannst nur ein 40€ Netzteil bekommen.
> Bei den Kosten sind alle Hersteller auf einem Niveau, da kann keiner ein besonders gutes Angebot bringen, da die Kosten für die benötigten Komponenten das ganze vorgeben!
> Bei einem 550W Netzteil für 40€ musst du an einigen Punkten sehr stark sparen, um diesen Preis zu ermöglichen. Und das geht gewaltig auf die Qualität...



Ich würde Abverkäufe davon ausnehmen, da kann man durchaus viel sparen. Letztens wurde im Zack Zack ein Seasonic X1250 für etwa 120€ verkauft, das war schon ein guter Preis.

Das Problem ist den richtigen Ausverkauf zur rechten Zeit zu finden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings mit SusCon und Aishi Caps sekundär was schon echt unschön ist. Die Dinger knallen dir wahrscheinlich eher durch bevor der billige Lüfter kaputt geht.



Das erinnert mich an etwas: Raketen kaufen, dieses Jahr wird geschossen!!!


----------



## caramelo (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab das corsair vs 550 nun gegen das hier getauscht  Xilence Performance A Series 530 Watt im Test - ComputerBase

Von dem gesichtspunkt aus das jeder € zählt doch ne gute alternative für nen fx 6300 und ner r9 280

Lg


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2014)

Sag bescheid wie lange der Lüfter durchhält.


----------



## caramelo (31. Dezember 2014)

Ist Lüfter tauschen an einem netzteil einfach ? Sind die verlötet oder gesteckt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Ist Lüfter tauschen an einem netzteil einfach ? Sind die verlötet oder gesteckt?



Davon am besten die Finger von lassen. Lieber gleich ein gutes NT kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Ist Lüfter tauschen an einem netzteil einfach ? Sind die verlötet oder gesteckt?



Weißt du welcher Lüfter verbaut ist?
Kriegst man den verbauten Lüfter im Handel gekauft?
Passt ein anderer Lüfter?
Bist du Netzteilhersteller?


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Ist Lüfter tauschen an einem netzteil einfach ? Sind die verlötet oder gesteckt?



Nichts gegen Dich aber wenn Du derartige Fragen stellen musst, dann lass das Teil zu. Das kann lebensgefährlich sein, da einzelne Bauteile auch ohne Kontakt zum Stromnetz noch ordentlich Saft haben! Ich tausche an meinem Auto aus Sicherheitsgründen auch keine Airbags aus. Einfach weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## caramelo (31. Dezember 2014)

Nagut aber wenn ich mir mal meine billig Gehäuselufter  die in meinem alten pc sind anschaue .... die halten jetzt schon seit 7 jahren durch ohne Zicken und wenn er auf last laut ist dann kommt eh die grafifkarte und übertönt den...


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2014)

caramelo schrieb:


> Ist Lüfter tauschen an einem netzteil einfach ? Sind die verlötet oder gesteckt?


Da gibts 2 Probleme:
a) erlischt die Zulassung von dem Gerät, zum Hersteller von dem Gerät wirst du dann, mit allen verbundenen Nachteilen.
Das heißt im Klartext: Wenn rauskommt, dass das Gerät einen Fehler aufweist, der diverse Geräte stören kann (z.B. Mobilfunk), ist dein Hintern ab...
Im Worst Case kann dir auch die Hütte abfackeln, weil das Netzteil durch den anderen Lüfter überhitzt und dadurch ein Brand entsteht (und bevor jemand ankommt: Ja, die Teile können so warm werden. Ich hab schon mal Bilder gesehen, wo sich diverse Leistungsschalter ausgelötet haben. Und auch der Transformator kann gemein gefährlich sein, wenn der überhitzt. Weil dann kann z.B. der Schutzlack schmelzen und es kann ein schleichender Kurzschluss entstehen)..

b) findest du im freien Markt kaum Lüfter, die für Netzteile geeignet sind. Weil dafür brauchst sowas wie einen 2500rpm Lüfter - oder stärkere Teile...

Kurzum: Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

